# What birds would get on well with a pigeon?



## maiacakes (Jan 24, 2010)

I rescued a female wood pigeon around a year ago when she was around 10 days old. When I was teaching her to fly outside she went to fly into the house and got concussion, which has lead to her brain damage. She is now in an aviary, and I am looking for company for her. Early summer I rescued a baby magpie, but they didn't get on very well so I had to make the extremely hard decision of rehoming her. Since then the aviary has been a bit boring, and I was wondering what types of birds I could keep that are interesting, and more sociable. I would like to maybe rescue another pigeon as well, but the problem is I don't want them having any chicks. I also want some more interactive birds. I have allot of time for them, and my aviary is 10X8ft.


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

Doves and other pigeons would be my first thought, you could always just get the same sex to make sure no breeding took place, or just remove and not incubate any eggs?
The place I volunteer at has a large aviary with different varieties of finch and quail with two wood pigeons that were rescued


----------



## maiacakes (Jan 24, 2010)

do you know if they would get on with parakeets or maybe indian ringnecks?


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

The general rule is to not keep hook bills with straight bills, as some one else has said maybe another type of pigeon/dove, if you want something more inter active maybe rollers, tumblers or fantails which you could let out then have a one way entry system (bob wires) so they can get back in but the woodie can't get out


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Do not mix hard bills and soft bills.

hard bills are seed eaters and soft bills are fruit insect eaters.


pigeons and doves are fine in with your woody, in fact, some fantails would be great, they would fly free keeping very close to the house so maybe woody would follow suite......


if you are looking to keep doves then small diamond doves are beautifull and or turtle doves, all of which makes great company for woody allen...lol...


good luck........steve


----------



## maiacakes (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, might get a few diamond doves. Just got to convince my parents now : victory:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wood Pigeons are best kept with their own species really. Even other pigeon and dove species can cause problems. Smaller species can be picked on, we often mix them with Collared Doves during rehab but it depends on the individual birds, some don't even tolerate that and have to be split up. Never tried Diamond Doves but they are much smaller so potentially would be at even greater risk. Domestic Pigeons can sometimes work but these are much more resistant to disease than woodies, meaning that they can potentially carry something that is harmless to them, but could infect the woody more seriously. We have 2 imprinted male Wood Pigeons here looking for a home if you are interested. Breeding is easy to control if it ever happened as you can simply remove the eggs and replace them with dummies.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

corvid2e1 said:


> Wood Pigeons are best kept with their own species really. Even other pigeon and dove species can cause problems. Smaller species can be picked on, we often mix them with Collared Doves during rehab but it depends on the individual birds, some don't even tolerate that and have to be split up. Never tried Diamond Doves but they are much smaller so potentially would be at even greater risk. Domestic Pigeons can sometimes work but these are much more resistant to disease than woodies, meaning that they can potentially carry something that is harmless to them, but could infect the woody more seriously. We have 2 imprinted male Wood Pigeons here looking for a home if you are interested. Breeding is easy to control if it ever happened as you can simply remove the eggs and replace them with dummies.


Looks like you have a great solution right there


----------



## maiacakes (Jan 24, 2010)

I would love to, it's just convincing my parents as its a long way. I talked to them recently about another bird and they don't seem very convinced because it will just be more vet bills. But I'm getting a job soon, that way they have no excuse. My only chance at the minute is if I find another injured one, that way they can't say no.


----------

